# E92 & steam wand proximity



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

This seems to be the hot topic at the moment (particularly with Compak grinders) so I thought I would check with existing E92 owners. My E92 is placed very close to the steam wand on the La Spaz and no doubt gets it's fair share of steam up the spout. Is this something I need to be concerned about? The grinder has been modified for single dose so I think the flap has been removed. I haven't seen anything up to now to suggest that there may a problem, but would it be better to move it? What about corrosion risk?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Since the burrs are from hardened steel, I would say there is a risk of corrosion. On the other hand, the beans and grinds present should act as a desiccant to some degree.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you have no problem with your grinder and its performance then I really wouldn't, worry at all. As said it's hugely unlikely that your burrs will corrode as a result of being near the arm.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Cheers. I'll maybe swap it around with the Sage for peace of mind.


----------

